# Short Run...Great Fishing!!!



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

We drove into Somers Point saturday morning to catch crabs for tautog. Heading to A.C. we stopped for a look-see at the extremely treacherous jetties in LongPort. The bait fish were everywhere so we carefully set-up and Bang!!!.....it was on.
Giant Blues,Striper,Keeper Flounders,beautiuful star-gazers.
The tide turned,the current picked up and just like that...it was over.
No doubt..... the best run I've had all year.
I went back yesterday...slipped on those rocks and landed on my..you no what.
That wasn't the only bust,the sparse lil snappers,and short porgies quickly changed my thought pattern. 
Watching the bird and monarch butterfly migration from the beach in Atlantic City,and another gorgeous day made my trip very enjoyable.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Way to go Woodie.....*

Sounds like ya hand a blast.


----------

